# Extreme Rat



## sludgeguy (Feb 25, 2017)

This started out life as a 1963 Murray Solarflyte. I have added parts from spaceliners, parts pile and a tail light I carved from basswood. I call it Oh Rats. Its just a mock up right now. I will finish it soon.


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 11, 2017)

Its Alive!!


 Have a few extras I will be looking for but it looks okay and rides well.


----------

